# Near Tracy, CA: worlds biggest dungeon



## Vahktang (Oct 16, 2007)

We have a group in Mountain Home and are looking for a fouth and a fifth.

Right now we have the DM, his son (15, but decent player), my self and an 'old timer' 
We use most books and have been doing the worlds largest dungeon for a while and recently had yet another TPK

We could use some help and some new blood.
3.5, using core books, both compendiums, some others.

We meet sundays, 11 am ish to 7ish.

Note me at:

Vahktang@hotmail.com


----------

